# wood splitter plans



## ayerser (Feb 2, 2009)

I was looking on the internet for wood splitter plans and could only find ones i had to pay for. all i need to know is what i need to make one. this is what i figured out so far:
-engine
-hydralic ram
-hydralic fluid pump
-hydralic fluid tank
- vavle for ram
- filters(only one on the return line or on feed line to?)
-hoses
could you guys tell me what im missing?


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

There is a screen inside most tanks on the suction side.
And:
I beam,
Welder,
Grinder,
Time,
Welding rod,
Grinding discs,
Some way to cut metal,
Time,
Metal,
Wheels,
Some form of an axel,
Time,
A hitch of some sort,
Tounge jack of some sort,
Tires,
And a lot more time.


----------



## ayerser (Feb 2, 2009)

i guess that sums it up. alot of time. already got the welder and the way to cut the metal


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 3, 2009)

It's well known that I am not a big fan of building your own.
You end up with a lot more money in it than you expect. So unless you want something special, I would sugest loking for a used one.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 3, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> It's well known that I am not a big fan of building your own.
> You end up with a lot more money in it than you expect. So unless you want something special, I would sugest loking for a used one.



Second that. Unless you can scrouge almost all of the iron, the ram, the pump, the motor, you won't beat the cost of a new one. Hoses alone will cost a bunch. Hyraulic hose and fittings are almost gold.

Harry K


----------



## Crazee Canuck (Feb 3, 2009)

Well as a professional welder i took my in-laws Junk splitter, bought a new cylinder, used their motor, pump, control valve, axle and most of the hoses. I had a bunch of steel laying around, and although it turned out pretty good. It took alot more time than i had originally had planned. I was lucky engough to be able to do all the machining i needed at work. I still wish maybee that i would have sold it and bought a manufactured one. but at the time i always wanted to build one and no one else seemed interested in helping or putting any money into it. Then after its all done i noticed a small leak in the Pump and it cost like $125 to get that rebuilt. so in all i spent countless hours and about $650 out of my pocket. 

My suggestions to you, if you are going to build one i would look more at other designs and try and pick good ideas from other people's. include them in your design.

You are going to need some machining, so a machine shop would have to around you and it wouldn't hurt to talk with them first to see what they charge on an hourly rate.

Make sure you buy a BIG cylinder atleast 4". With atleast 18" stroke.

I would also put a rubber tire that swivels on the front and a nice big handle so you can move it around the wood pile easily by hand.

make sure your Wedge and control valve are mounted high enough that you are not bending over constantly. try and make some extensions around your wedge so you have almost a table around it so you can pile up some wood on booth sides.

And depending on what you are splitting don't be like me put a log lifter on the side. so the machine can do all the heavy lifting.

But still you can buy one already done for not much over a $1000. and all you have to do is open a beer put some gas in and start splitting. It is one of those things that will pay for itself in time anyway.


----------



## triptester (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to mostly agree with all those that say building your own is not cost effective.
To build a basic splitter that you can buy in a store for less than $1500 will require a lot of scrounging for free materials.
If you want to build a splitter with all the goodies, (catch tables, log lift, auto cycle,fast cycle times, and more),with the right design and scrounging you can save money.


----------



## darren_nh (Feb 3, 2009)

Find a used splitter and modify it for your use. I just upgraded mine after 10 years of use. Unless you have the engine from something else, a pump, cylinder and nearly free steel, it won't be worth your time to build one from scratch.


----------



## merlynr (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought I had a lot of the things required to make a splitter. Had engine,chassis, I beam,oil tank. Bout $700 and 6 weeks later I had a splitter. Good thing I'm retired.


----------



## mga (Feb 3, 2009)

unless you plan on dumping alot of crap into your hydraulic tank, i wouldn't put a screen on the suction line. if/when it ever gets clogged, your pump will tell you it's time to change both.

an in-line filter on the return line is all you will need. i've seen home made splitters with no filters or screens that have run for many many years.


----------



## gink595 (Feb 3, 2009)

ayerser said:


> I was looking on the internet for wood splitter plans and could only find ones i had to pay for. all i need to know is what i need to make one. this is what i figured out so far:
> -engine
> -hydralic ram
> -hydralic fluid pump
> ...



Find yourself a W8x18 W-beam or better, hit the local structural fab shops for scrap lengths, find a piece long enough or splice it together to make one long enough. Also while your there see if you can locate scrap plate steel 1" or greater. I found all my stuff from a Misc. Metal fabricator for .06 a lb. I eneded taking around 1200# out of there it was to cheap. The rest you can find at a Tractor Supply, for a motor cruise craigs list for cheap lawnmowers, you can score some cheap power supplies. I disagree with it costing more to build than buy, if you can find resources you can get one done for about 1/2 $$. Also look for industrial scrap yards sometimes there is good buys there on cylinders and such.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 3, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Find yourself a W8x18 W-beam or better, hit the local structural fab shops for scrap lengths, find a piece long enough or splice it together to make one long enough. Also while your there see if you can locate scrap plate steel 1" or greater. I found all my stuff from a Misc. Metal fabricator for .06 a lb. I eneded taking around 1200# out of there it was to cheap. The rest you can find at a Tractor Supply, for a motor cruise craigs list for cheap lawnmowers, you can score some cheap power supplies. I disagree with it costing more to build than buy, if you can find resources you can get one done for about 1/2 $$. Also look for industrial scrap yards sometimes there is good buys there on cylinders and such.



Ditto to that... The same was said to me about a weed burner. The guy at the propane store said, "We have them in stock, just buy one." I walked out of there for 40 bucks in parts... And my burner makes theirs seem weak-sauce. My torch has more BTU's and a longer handle.


----------



## 142TN (Feb 3, 2009)

I will agree also that if you are not in a hurry and able to look around you can build one for about half if the steel is free. the engine being used is alright but Imo cylinder, pump and valve I would buy new. I am also in the process of building one.


----------



## mga (Feb 3, 2009)

if you want to take the time and sort thru some pics, visit here:


http://s89.photobucket.com/albums/k228/mga_01/?start=20

it shows various stages when i was building mine...just to give you some ideas. when i was first starting, i also looked around for plans, like you did. i found the best information right here at AS. there are tons of some excellent home made splitters here, just search them out. the guys here helped me plan on the slide/guide design, hydraulics, etc etc.

but, you'll find many different theories on splitter designs too. i suggest stick as close to the basics as possible. remember...it's a simple log splitter and often over-kill will cause more problems.

just my opinion.

and, yea...that's a light boat trailer it's built on.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Feb 4, 2009)

i am sure you could probubly build one if you can scrounge allot and i almost did but i couldent scroung enough. i ended up buying mine and was happy with it until i came here, now i have bigger pumps, log lifts and fixed blades with catchers running through my head. i have more time than money (but not much more time ) and a welder with scrap steel around, so i might try a project.

another thing to think about is resale, if you think you might ever sell it a regular stock splitter would be more appealing than something home built. not that home designs are bad but the next guy dousent know what he could be getting into if he needs parts or anything like that and that will scare allot of people away. at least around the people that i know.


----------

